

BlackBerry reports unexpected loss, shares slide 20 percent - adventured
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/28/us-blackberry-results-idUSBRE95R0EE20130628

======
thezach
This is like not expecting the sun to come up.

------
muyuu
I wanted to get one, but they are incredibly expensive on PAYG in the UK, and
I simply never get into contracts.

The cheapest I can get a BB 10 free unlocked PAYG, I can also get an HTC One
or an Xperia Z with some cash to spare. Sorry, but no thanks.

~~~
jusben1369
If true (no reason to doubt) that is pretty brutal.

~~~
muyuu
They are possibly trying to milk the companies that give them to employees
because of their BB email infrastructure software. Well, that's just
speculation, but no shop offers it free unlocked at reasonable prices. Under
contract they're also among the most expensive but I never even consider
contracts anyway.

------
pbhjpbhj
A loss of 2% of revenue. Doesn't seem so tragic?

~~~
jusben1369
Well when you just launched the "company saving" products it's somewhat
problematic.

------
pepijndevos
:( Blackberry 10 is pretty neat. I ditched my Android and iOS devices for the
Developer Alpha B.

You might argue there is nothing in BB that you can't get on iOS or Android,
but there is also nothing I need that I can;t get on Blackberry.

~~~
lostlogin
And isn't that the issue? Why switch when you can get the same, but most the
users and money with Android and iOS. What's the reason to go BB?

------
dave1619
It's pretty amazing the bullish sentiment with BBRY with day traders on
StockTwits,
[http://stocktwits.com/symbol/BBRY#sentiment](http://stocktwits.com/symbol/BBRY#sentiment).
90%+ were bullish and a ton of them were expecting a huge short squeeze today
because they were "sure" earnings would be better than expected. Numerous
analysts had raised their price targets.

It's tough when a company has been out-innovated to regain that innovation
edge, especially again companies like Google and Apple.

------
halostatue
Interesting how different the report on the radio (here in Toronto) declared
this a "better than expected result".

~~~
sami36
Blackberry used to be the crown jewel of the Canadian tech sector. There is
always a hint of sentimentalism & cheering attached to their coverage by local
media.

~~~
bredren
I hear this sentiment from Canadians in general. They know it isn't going
well, but it is really hard to let go.

------
simonswords82
Unexpected how exactly?

~~~
anonymoushn
Well, if you expected it, you could have made a bunch of money when it
happened. If everyone expected it, that would not have been possible.

~~~
simonswords82
Well sure - but my point is, who the heck thought BlackBerry was ever going to
manage to turn their business around?

~~~
RyanZAG
Incredibly surprising it may be, but even a couple months back people actually
expected Blackberry to be doing well.

[http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/will-blackberry-rise-
from-a...](http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/will-blackberry-rise-from-
ashes-.aspx?pageID=449&nID=47844&NewsCatID=407)

[http://www.berryreview.com/2013/06/26/blackberry-first-
quart...](http://www.berryreview.com/2013/06/26/blackberry-first-quarter-
fiscal-2014-earnings-to-be-announced-on-friday/)

Of course, this isn't really that suprising. There are actually people who
believe Nokia will recover. Seriously - Nokia will recover. I can't even
imagine how anybody can start to believe that. (Cue people commenting below
how Nokia will recover, and you will understand how people think Blackberry
can recover too.)

~~~
simonh
When you look at BB10 and WP8 in isolation they look great. They're pretty and
have lots of attractive features and the launch events look very slick. You
can see how other people might buy them.

But you'd never buy one yourself, because there's just nothing there you can't
get on an iOS or Android device, at leats not enough to make any difference.
So yes, maybe other people will but them, and maybe they'll get traction, so
clearly they have a chance, but not me. I might think about it, but I'd never
actually buy one. The problem is everyone thinks that way*.

Except for maybe 1% or 2%. But then you can always find 1% or 2% of people
that'll do anything.

~~~
ja27
I would actually honestly consider Windows Phone 8 at this point. I'm much
more of an Android guy though, where I can tweak things and break out of
isolated app silos down to a shared file system. But then I almost have to
carry an iPhone because that's where I make my living - building iOS apps. So
Windows Phone 8 comes in a close third, but for reasons normal people (non-
developers/hackers) don't have.

BlackBerry? There's nothing there I can't get from an Android phone.

~~~
clarky07
I also like Windows Phone 8. I think it is very nearly as good as Android and
iOS, it just needs a bit more traction to get devs on board. BB, there is just
no reason to jump on that sinking ship.

------
dschiptsov
Unexpected by whom?)

~~~
wcfields
Time travelers from 2007, apparently.

------
ing33k
They ruined their Indian market also by pricing their new models crazily.

